# Message From........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Daryl (Pigeonmama) ...
Anyway, she sent me a short message and said to tell everyone she LOVES Florida. It's nice and warm. Said it was 42 when she left home and 98 when she got to FL........said tell everyone hi.........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks, Lovebirds!

If you hear from Daryl again, please let her know that we will be looking forward to a FULL report!

Is she in any area where there are members that she could meet? 

I know that Florida can be quite humid (GREAT for the skin) and going from Maine to Florida shouldn't be a problem. When I visited from AZ, I had to have a short time to adjust to the humidity, coming from such a "dry" heat!  

HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME, DARYL!! WATCH THAT SUN!

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, kids,
Wow, is it hot here, compared to Maine. I am enjoying my vaca for the most part. Went to St. Augustines today. Tried to jump in to the Fountain of Youth, but wasn't allowed. My sister in law is a shopaholic (I am not) and she has run me ragged.
As to seeing pigeon people, I am seeing one member of Rare Breed Pigeons group on Friday, but he doesn't live too far away. Mainly we are just spending time with family members. One of the sisters just had mastectomy and bone scan. Ca spread throughout her body, in to her bones also, so we are doing as she wants and can tolerate. I am just enjoying warmth, plants, scenery, oh, and catching those little anoles and scaring my husband(it doesn't take much )
Daryl
Thanks, Renee


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am glad you're having a great time. Wish you were closer so we could meet.
It is pretty hot down here but thankfully not as humid.
Sorry to hear about your sister, I wish her all the best.

Enjoy the scenery (and stop terrorizing the anoles)

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, I had to look up what a anole is. I love lizards so I would be a happy woman around them.

Glad you're having a good time. Going house hunting while you're down there?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Daryl, I had to look up what a anole is. I love lizards so I would be a happy woman around them.
> *
> Glad you're having a good time. Going house hunting while you're down there?*




Possibly a "home away from home????"

Your husband is afraid of LIZARDS??? They are really great keeping down bugs!!

Glad you are having fun!

I won't say enjoy the sun, 'cause we are getting PLENTY here...but ENJOY!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Gary's not too afraid of lizards, he's just wary. But, he sees that long tail hanging out of my hand and automatically thinks "snake" and heads inside QUICKLY. Now, there's not a critter out there that I would be afraid of, ever. As to poisonous critters, I'm not even afraid of them, but I am very respectful, and would never bother them in the first place.
I saw my first ant lion yesterday, neat little predatory insect that digs a pit in sand to capture his prey. Oh, the things this feeble little mind can be entertained by. I'd rather check out the plants and critters down here than the shops. My sister in law says I'm pathetic, give women with credit cards a bad name.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

Hey....you're about 3 hours away from me! 

I hope you are having fun, I can appreciate your interests as I too love beeing out in nature. The wildlife here is wonderful, especially the birds.

My kids are going to be in St. Augustine for the 4th, you never know...you might just run into them if you head to the beach.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Have you moved to florida or just on holiday?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

If my memory is right, Daryl has mentioned that, in about 2 years, when she retires, she is moving to Florida.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Florida is still on the map as far as I know. Saw a gopher tortoise yesterday. He was doing the "beat feet boogie" trying to get out of the road. My brother in law wouldn't stop so I could move Mr Tortoise. Don't know what's on the agenda for today. This has been such a good vaca for us, no hurry,no worry, just taking it day by day.
Daryl
Only thing on my "wish list " that I haven't had the opportunity to do is see an armadillo(see where my mind is? Nature of one sort or another, all of the time)


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl,

Glad you're having a good vacation.

I understand what you mean about being excited about seeing the critters that are native to Florida.

When I went to Florida for the first time last year, I actually got very excited to see a real Palm Tree up close and personal!

I guess it's a bit of a thrill for people like us to see plants and animals that we'd have no chance of seeing in a natural setting due to us living up north.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

I'm glad you are enjoying your vacation, but you should come here, we have the armadillos everywhere, they are so funny to watch, unfortunately with all the growth going on here...I'm seeing them run over by cars and vultures everywhere.

We do stop all the time and move turtles if they are on the road, they visit my yard frequently, and I talk to them.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Lin,
Yes, I must admit, the palm trees get ya. First thing I look for when I get out of the airport terminal. I love the plants, just so much fun seeing things that would never grow in Maine. Boy, first thing I'm going to plant when we move is a eucalyptus tree.
Treesa,
Wish I could come down to meet you first of all, and then the armadillos, but I travel at the whim of family members. Hang in there, in a few years I'll be here full time, and won't we have fun saving the pigeons of Fla.
Daryl
Oh, and gopher tortoises, always room in the back yard for them, too


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The state ain't gonna' realize what hit 'em until it's too late...

Does this mean you're gonna' become a Southerner and learn to like biscuits & gravy, Daryl?

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't forget the grits.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Not sure she's got the grit for that...

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Lin,
> Hang in there, in a few years I'll be here full time, and won't we have fun saving the pigeons of Fla.
> Daryl
> Oh, and gopher tortoises, always room in the back yard for them, too



And maybe in the meantime I can convince Lee to move up further north. That would be fun.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Y'all wanna' do some house swappin'? Shucks, you could even just do it for fun every few weeks like a vacation kinda' thing, tradin' animals and everything, maybe even jobs since you're both nurses.

I'd probably advise not to do any husbin' swappin', though...

Pidgey


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Ew gravy and biscuit! 
Wow your moving to florida! How amazing bet you can't wait! 
Hope your getting a gorg suntan whilst your there!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Becca199212 said:


> Ew gravy and biscuit!


Don't knock it til you've tried it. A biscuit to y'all ain't the same as here in The States, not by a long shot. And I have no idea what kind of gravy you're imaginin'. I should tell you, though, that I have enjoyed a full English fry-up for breakfast so I ain't completely unlearnt.

With tea.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
I already like biscuits and gravy. I also love grits, but with sugar and milk on them 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Pidgey,
> I already like biscuits and gravy. I also love grits, but with sugar and milk on them
> Daryl


Now.......why ya wanna go mess up the grits for???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Now.......why ya wanna go mess up the grits for???


Spoken like a TRUE Southerner, Renee! Grits always reminded me of Cream of Wheat (yeah, I know: BLASPHEMY!) Well, I've eaten different foods all over the place and found VERY few that I did not like. I do love to eat. 

Always thought of Grits in the more "Southern" states and Armadillos is Texas! Somehow, do not consider Florida a true southern state...other than "location."  Then again, when I first moved out here, I could NOT BELIEVE all the palm trees and citrus groves! I KNOW I have an opposite sense of direction and, at first thought I was in the wrong state!  

All I can say about the SUN, Daryl, is that Florida has the same problem we do...skin cancer...be VERY CAREFUL. I was a true sun worshipper in years past but learned the error of my ways...later than sooner. Visitors who come here (and I know, to Florida) do not seem to realize just how strong the sun can be. But I know you are enjoying your vacation! Let us know when you are moving!

Sounds like you are having a WONDERFUL TIME and you DESERVE IT!

With LOVE and HUGS 

Shi


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, ick, cream of wheat  . My father used to try and kill us with those lumps in the cream of wheat. Grits any day. Actually hominy is better. And biscuits w/molasses.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Becca199212 said:


> Ew gravy and biscuit!
> Wow your moving to florida! How amazing bet you can't wait!
> Hope your getting a gorg suntan whilst your there!





Pidgey said:


> Don't knock it til you've tried it. A biscuit to y'all ain't the same as here in The States, not by a long shot. And I have no idea what kind of gravy you're imaginin'. I should tell you, though, that I have enjoyed a full English fry-up for breakfast so I ain't completely unlearnt.
> 
> With tea.
> 
> Pidgey


 "Ew" is right, Becca, gravy and _biscuits_ don't go together. 

Licha


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Of course they do, Licha! Depends on the biscuits and depends on the gravy! Not all are created equal as Pidgey can tell you.

Actually, Pidgey could tell you about a LOT of foods...some you have never heard of...but, I digress...this IS a pigeon site...however, it's always fun to get a little distracted at times... 

Now, about those other creatures you are meeting in Florida, Daryl...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> "Ew" is right, Becca, gravy and _biscuits_ don't go together.
> 
> Licha


You wouldn't say that about _Lin's_ biscuits and _my_ gravy...

Chef Pidgey D'Amato


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> You wouldn't say that about _Lin's_ biscuits and _my_ gravy...
> 
> Chef Pidgey D'Amato



Oh GREAT, Pidgey! Sounds YUMMY! Thanks a LOT! Now I have to get something to eat! Won't be biscuits and gravy tho...*sigh*  

Shi
A fine diner


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Oh, ick, cream of wheat  . My father used to try and kill us with those lumps in the cream of wheat.
> 
> 
> > Now, now...if prepared corrrectly one can make a smooth, creamy delicious pan of Cream of Wheat. I like mine with a slice of butter meting in the center.
> ...


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> You wouldn't say that about _Lin's_ biscuits and _my_ gravy...
> 
> Chef Pidgey D'Amato


 Ya' missed somethin' in that post...

Is yours 40wt gravy, Chef Pidgey?

Licha the sneaky


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Victor,
I haven't taken one picture. We didn't do much sightseeing, just relaxing, and it's wicked hard to take a picture of a gopher tortoise when you're going by at 50+ mph. 
Tonight is family cookout, so, maybe a few family pics. I'm wondering how many people I'll have to put to bed tonight. Monday night we had a cookout her, only sober ones were me, a 9 yr. old girl and a fellow who got here late (all of the booze was consumed by then)
Daryl


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I'm thinking of chocolate digestives with beef gravy that you have on a sunday dinner. I haven't tasted it but the picture in my head doesn't look too advertising. I might try it on sunday- yorckshire pudding beef mashed potato peas carrots and a digestive biscuit.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Eww!

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Buscuits and gravy*

Oh yum yum!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Now, that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!

Pidgey


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Is the gravy like custard? What is the biscuit in English not americain terms?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becca, gravy is sometimes called "sauce". Basically, it is made when you fry something - like chicken or pork chops, drain off all fat except about 2 tbsp, add flour, salt and pepper, stir like the devil to make a roux (thickens), and then add in liquids, maybe chicken broth, milk, or water to the desired consistency you want the gravy to be, heat it all up and voila! = gravy. It is one of my favorite things in the world! Check this out: http://southernfood.about.com/od/friedchicken/r/bl90821a.htm

I think in your country biscuits are basically cookies or pastries? Our biscuits are are made with flour, (the flour can be either self-rising with all the leavening agents already in, or plain flour where you have to add things like soda, salt, baking powder) oil or shortening, water - stir a little, roll out on a board and cut into round shapes or, like my mother used to do, form the biscuits with your hands.

Now, I must add that my husband can cook THE BEST fried chicken and gravy you ever tasted! That is another reason I like to keep him around (almost 48 years)  .


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Wow that is along time! So these gravy and biscuits don't sound too healthy. I'll try to get my mam to make me some just to get a idea of what your talking about.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, now... gravy (to go with biscuits) is... _an art!_

And not just any biscuit recipe is gonna' do, either... I'd hate for you, Becca, to get the wrong impression of The South (NOT to be confused with "The States") by just wingin' it with no specific guidelines.

You need some kind of recipe...

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, you best do the honors on this. I have never cooked a biscuit (unless it was canned) that I couldn't use for lead weight to fish with.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Therefore, on the biscuits:

http://southernfood.about.com/od/biscuitrecipes/r/bln268.htm

...and for a sausage gravy:

http://southernfood.about.com/od/gravyrecipes/r/bl60127c.htm

This is just a start. There is an indefineable quality that can be created in the roux by the artist. It can go far beyond what the spices can provide in and of themselves. If you've ever endured the privations of camping and then wallowed in the earthiness of food cooked over an open fire, complete with the singed edges and the flavor of smoke, then you may have an idea of the primordial satisfaction that it engenders.

A plateful of True Southern Biscuits and Gravy will transcend even that experience--it will carry you home.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Becca199212 said:


> Wow that is along time! *So these gravy and biscuits don't sound too healthy*. I'll try to get my mam to make me some just to get a idea of what your talking about.


They aren't......... That's why they taste so DARN GOOD!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I AM COMIN' TO VISIT, PIDGEY...not to see you, but just to eat biscuits & gravy! AND, I know EXACTLY what you are talking about!

I DO LOVE making my own fried chicken and chicken gravy...then again, I also like my own cooking. Oh yeah, also have great recipe for Buttermilk pancakes. They look like crepes...

Yeah, sometimes the BEST STUFF is the WORST stuff, or so "some" say...I don't listen!

Yikes, this is becoming a COOKING thread! How fun! And all because a NORTHERNER decided to visit the south (of Florida, that is, y'all!)

Shi
nostalgic for campfire cookouts


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ah, campfire cookouts can't be beat. Food tastes different and is so good. We have done all kinds but my favorite is probably cooking shrimp on a homemade grill on the beach.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Ah, campfire cookouts can't be beat. Food tastes different and is so good. We have done all kinds but my favorite is probably cooking shrimp on a homemade grill on the beach.


DARN, Maggie! I'm a'comin' to visit YOU too!!  

You and Pidgey SURE TALK MY LANGUAGE!!!  

Shi
Also cooks too


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, our grill was interesting. Depending on the drink of the day (Budweiser, coke, pepsi) we would use 4 empty cans, settle them in the sand, dig a little hole in the middle, add charcoal, put a rack from the kitchen stove on top of the cans and it made a terrific grill. Great fun.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, our grill was interesting. Depending on the drink of the day (Budweiser, coke, pepsi) we would use 4 empty cans, settle them in the sand, dig a little hole in the middle, add charcoal, put a rack from the kitchen stove on top of the cans and it made a terrific grill. Great fun.



Ah yes...imaginations are the BEST! 

I could supply the beer, but Corona bottles shouldn't be used to make a grill!  

Nevertheless...SUCH FUN!! Activities after my own heart. AND, that sand makes a great bed...lookin' up at the stars...watchin' for the falling ones...*SIGH* the smell of salt water...*SIGH*

LOVE the desert, but I AM a WATER sign... 

Shi
simply daydreamin'


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And all these things that Daryl shoulda' be a'doin' ifn' she's ta' get a real feelin' for The South.

Poor girl's a'fiddlin' with turtles and lizards n'missin' it altogether!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> And all these things that Daryl shoulda' be a'doin' ifn' she's ta' get a real feelin' for The South.
> 
> Poor girl's a'fiddlin' with turtles and lizards n'missin' it altogether!
> 
> Pidgey


Well, not necessarily, Pidgey. Stars come out at night...don't want to cook during heat of day, so a'fiddlin' w/turtles & lizards during the day is OK...

Besides, she can't find that kind of "wildlife" where she's from...there's day stuff n nite stuff...  

AND, from what she's said so far, she might be the ONLY one doin' night stuff!  

Shi


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Eww!
> 
> Pidgey


 What'd you do? Stick your foot in your mouth?! *EWWWW!!!*

Licha


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, made it back to Maine safe and sound on Saturday night. It's so cold here !!!
Today, went to visit father in law at nursing home, tripped and fell , road rash head to toe, split my r. eyebrow, bent my new eye glasses like pipe cleaners. Just can't take me anywhere. My husband was trying to clean up the blood by spitting on his handkerchief, and wiping off the blood. After I caught my breath and stopped crying, I told him thanks, but please stop spitting on me. Bleeding finally stopped with pressure. Scared my father in law to death when he saw me.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Woman, please..............you're right......can't take you anywhere!! Really though, I hope you're ok. You'll look really cute the next few days.  My mom fell a while back, face first, looked like someone beat the crap out of her for a week or so. So, when do we get to see all the vacation pictures? We'll be waiting......................(not to long I hope)


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hope you are alright, Daryl. How on earth do you manage to fall so often, sounds like my hubby, he keeps on falling too.
Please, be careful. 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmmm, too much falling and other "accidents"!!

Time for a complete physical????

Shi
Becoming concerned!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ohhhh poor Daryl, I am feel so bad for you. 

I think the stress of the trip caught up with you?

It is nice to get away sometimes, but then again, there is no place like home.

Welcome back.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Shi,
I had a check-up this week and told the Dr. "No falls" Guess I spoke too soon. As to the fall, there was a step up, and I never saw it. My head hit hard enough that I was out for a few minutes and scared the guys to death. My r. eye is tender, and is gonna be a beaut of a shiner, too. 
As to vaca pics, only one I took was of an anole. It was more of a "sit on the back porch and rock in the rocking chair" vaca.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, considering the result of your homecoming , maybe a rocking chair is the safest place for you! 

With a real anole for company. 

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, Pidgey, preferrably a rocking chair with seat belt. Also, now, I'm just checking, but you did say "real anole" right ?
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, like the one you met on your trip...

Pidgey


----------

